# circuito de voz



## zanchez (Dic 18, 2009)

hola amigos quisierea a ver si me podrian ayudar a construir un circuito de voz el cual constes de varios interrupores para que cuando uno de ellos lo precionen salga una voz diciendo por ejem.(seguros activados)el interuptor 1, pues los demasinterruptores tengan otros sonidos . gracias.


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 18, 2009)

Bueno.
Para eso necesitas una memoria Flash,un decodificador de audio,amplificador,un controlador que controle que sonido debe sacar.

Saludos!


----------



## armentatron (Dic 18, 2009)

hola amigos, oye zanchez, una dia buscando por la red me encontre unos integrados capaces de grabar voz y reproducirla, si mal no recuerdo esta el ISD1420, que tiene una duracion de 20 seg de grabacion, pero esta puede ser repartida como dos grabaciones de 10 seg y 4 de 5 seg, pero este integrado es muy escalo, almeno aqui en mi ciudad y en ebay encontre uno que es de aplus es el integrado APR9600 de 60 seg, y la hoja de datos te da el diagrama para un menjaje o hasta para 8, se ve sencillo, la verdad nunca lo he armado pero te dejo eso esperando que te sea util. 
saludos y suerte


----------



## zanchez (Dic 19, 2009)

ok muchisamas gracias por su ayuda:::::::::


----------



## zanchez (Dic 21, 2009)

ps ya obtuve el circuito *que* es el apr9600 ps muchisimas gracias  armentatron  por tu cooperacio*n* .
ps lo *que* pasa es *que* quiero diseñar un circuito para mi auto para que pueda tener una vo*c*es  de varias frases por ejemplo "esta abierta la puerta" y cosas de esas 
me gustar*í*a a ver si me pudieran ayudar a darme mas ideas para *a*gregarle ...


Ver el archivo adjunto 25792


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 21, 2009)

No se debe escribir todo con mayusculas zanchez.
Y escribe claro:


> *2.10* Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil. Ningún usuario puede publicar material o contenido que sea conocidamente falso, difamatorio, insultante, acusatorio, vulgar, hostil, obsceno, profano, de orientación sexual, amenazante, racista o que fomente cualquier tipo de odio, ilegal en algún país o región, invasivo de la privacidad de alguna persona o que vulnere alguna ley o derechos de autor.


----------



## zanchez (Dic 21, 2009)

a ok  mil disculpa por mi falta ...


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 23, 2009)

Si... y para lo que preguntaste, te haces un banco de voces, usando varios chips
APR, en cada uno grabas un mensaje determinado y los vas "disparando" cuando sea necesario. Salu2.


----------



## armentatron (Dic 24, 2009)

asi es, tecnogirl tiene razon, todo depende de cuantos mensajes vayas a necesitar, con ese chip puedes guardar mas de uno (en la hoja de datos se muestra el diagrama electronico) pero hay que tomar en cuenta que entre mayor sea la cantidad de mensajes grabados menor calidad en el audio. lo que digo es que si van hacer 3 o 4 mensajes un solo chip te sirve, pero si lo quieres con audio con su mayor calidad posible y tienes la posibilidad de conseguirte mas de uno de esos chips pues puedes hacerte el banco de voces.


----------



## zanchez (Ene 3, 2010)

hola amigos aqui devuelta con ustedes para que me ayuden para hacer un circuito que funcione de la siguiente manera:
que en la entrada  tenga un pulso bajo y luego alto pero largo y que en la salida no me mida lo largo del pulso si no nomas la variacion de pulso 0 y 1 les agradeseria si me echaran la mano.


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 3, 2010)

O sea, quieres que el pulso alto (1) sea corto pero que dure lo suficiente como para hacer funcionar el circuito, para que llegue a decir todo lo que tiene almacenado?

Si es asi usa un Flip-Flop


----------



## zanchez (Ene 3, 2010)

ok. medistes una buena idea que estaba dejando atras te lo agradesco franko1819 .
lo que pasa k el circuito apr9600 funciona con un solo pulso no nesecita estar el pulso seguido para reproducir el sonido, como el circuito lo voy a poner en el auto  nesesito este circuito de  pulso por los interuptores de las puertas , que cuando se abran  el interruptor de la puerta estara cerrado lo cual dara el pulso pero si la puerta dura demaciado abierta el circuito estara repitiendo la misma frase  y si abren la otra puerta no lo reproduce  por que la otra entrada esta ocupada.


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 3, 2010)

Claro, porque el circuito se tiene que resetear para que lo diga otra vez.


Saludos!


----------



## zanchez (Ene 4, 2010)

si  es verdad es por eso que quiero ese circuito que en la entrada tenga 1 logico por 10 seg y que el salida mede nomas un pulso de 0,1 logico sin en tiempo de duracion


----------



## armentatron (Ene 4, 2010)

que te parece un circuito one shot con un 555

te mando un circuito one shot con el 555, en el pin 2 donde dice vi puede ser el pulso con la puerta cuando se abra y el vo va hacia el APR, nunca he hecho uno de estos, asi no los conosco bien jejee pero espero te pueda servir, el de la imagen esta diseñada para un disparo 1 logico de 10 seg


----------



## zanchez (Ene 12, 2010)

disculpen amigos no conosen un circuito como el APR9600 pero com mas duracion de tiempo de perdido los 3 o 4 minutos


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 13, 2010)

No. Pero puedes ampliar el tiempo de grabacion, enlazando dos chips APR9600 en cascada. Salu2.


----------



## zanchez (Ene 19, 2010)

ok amigo muchisimas gracias ....
se me ocurrio una idea para tener mas tiempo de almacenamiento
es poner una memoria luego un circuito que me decodifique 
a algo asi pero el problema es que yo nesesito varios interruptores
como la voy a poner en un auto y en un mono de peluche  para que cante varias canciones seria un gran reto les agradeseria si me ayudaran..


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

zanchez dijo:


> como la voy a poner en un auto y en un mono de peluche para que cante varias canciones ...


Entonces, mejor usa un reproductor de MP3/MP4. Salu2.


----------



## zanchez (Ene 20, 2010)

ps si  tambien es lo k iba acer poner un mp3 el problema que con el mp3 al dar el play me reproducira toda la lista de canciones..
y lo que yo kiero es tener  varios interruptores que van en las manos , pies ,orejas, nariz del oso de peluche, entonces que cada interruptor tenga su sonido o cancion diferente


----------

